# Propolis fuzz mods ? Can we add some knobs to it ?



## Bobbyd67

Just got my boards in the mail today. Ordered 2 so i can possibly mod the second one. I have not seen a schematic online for the bumble buzz fuzz but was wondering if i could add a fuzz and volume control to it. From the demos i watched its got a octave effect and gated sound so maybe a octave and gate knob ^^? I really want one stock but i would love to experiment ! I can follow and understand a layout and schematic but as far as how a circuit works i aint got a clue :/ so if anyone is willing to experiment be sure to post your finding here . Thanks !


----------



## Nostradoomus

Once a schematic is up we can sure try


----------



## Nostradoomus

Oh it’s a slightly modified Kay Fuzz Tone. Can you take a picture of the traces on the bottom side of the board? Shouldn’t be too hard to put a volume pot in the 330k resistors place


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Oh, we can _always _add knobs!


----------



## CanadianDave

That was a good idea buying two.

I just finished my propolis, and it’s sick. Very responsive to your playing technique, which forces you to think more about how you play, and the controls within your hand’s reach.

That being said, I wondered about the possibility of adding a tone with one of the tone control pcb’s from this site, putting sockets in it, and experimenting with different tone set ups... damn, why didn’t I order a second pcb!!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Ok, so it's been done.  Several times.  50 years ago even!  The Candy Apple does some strange stuff with the NATURE control.  Kind of a bias / balance control.  You know a good pedal design by how many people steal it.


----------



## Nostradoomus




----------



## Bobbyd67

Thanks everyone  i will try the gain and volume mod from the poindexter board  beans made that board wayyyy before i started doing pedals. Should be easy finding my way via my dmm ^^


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Nostradoomus said:


> View attachment 1758


Something look not quite right with the way the pot is drawn in.  I would not copy this circuit verbatim.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Yeah it does seem a little off...here’s the vero anyway haha


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Whatever it was intended to do, it's gonna act like a volume knob for the bottom half of rotation.


----------



## reubenreub

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Ok, so it's been done.  Several times.  50 years ago even!  The Candy Apple does some strange stuff with the NATURE control.  Kind of a bias / balance control.  You know a good pedal design by how many people steal it.


Definitely intrigued by that Candy Apple!


----------



## Bobbyd67

reubenreub said:


> Definitely intrigued by that Candy Apple!



Yeah me too ... the last 2 stages are germanium ^^


----------



## Chuck D. Bones




----------



## Bobbyd67

Chuck D. Bones said:


> View attachment 1790


Nice xD


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Found another similar fuzz box.


----------

